# Titan Towing / VDC Switch On or Off?



## plapin (Sep 4, 2004)

I just bought a Titan with the towing package. The salesman at the dealership advised me that when I was towing, I should shut off the VDC (Vechicle Dynamic Control) system, for which there is a switch on the dash. He seemed to feel I would "burn up" the controls when towing if I left the VDC switch on. I see nothing about that subject in the manuals. All that seems to be explained is the use of the tow mode switch. 

Does anyone have any insight as to whether the VDC switch should be on or off when towing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

yeah that sales guy was probably just flappin his gums. All the VDC does is use the ABS to help control wheel spin and measures other things to help keep the truck on a straight course. Towing won't hurt it but it maybe wise to leave it on when towing a heavy trailer and you are inexperienced because it will help keep the truck in line if the trailer starts yanking you around. The main time you need to be able to turn it off is if you have 4x4 and are doing some serious off-roading when wheelspin and severe tilting is necessary or when purposely trying to smoke the tires! Other wise I wounldn't worry about it. It's just there to help save your tail if you make a mistake.

Later


----------



## jadcock (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah, the only time the VDC *should* intervene is when there is tire slippage (sliding sideways in snow or ice). Towing a trailer, you're not likely to run into that at all, and even if you do, that's what the system is designed for -- to keep you on the road. Follow the advice of the manual. If it doesn't say to disengage it, don't worry about it.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Actually,
The VDC does MUCH more than just apply Braking. It is a sensor system that integrates a forward IR which translates the road and conditions of sensors at the wheels, transfer case and engine.
IT will use ALL the inputs to stabilize the vehicle in pwr transfer and body roll.
The reason, MAYBE, that the sales person stated it, was to stop the VDC from allowing
the normal motion of roll/rock which is inherant to trailer towing. It may make the 
braking and acceleration harder if the VDC sees the trailer/5th as a Dynamic error.
That's about the only thing I can see for the statement.


----------



## rkawski (May 3, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> Actually,
> braking and acceleration harder if the VDC sees the trailer/5th as a Dynamic error.
> That's about the only thing I can see for the statement.


The VDC helps a good amount with poor traction when towing. Leave it on. The only thing that I've seen and done lately that seems to be better when towing is putting the truck in 4 instead of D when towing.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

rkawski said:


> The VDC helps a good amount with poor traction when towing. Leave it on. The only thing that I've seen and done lately that seems to be better when towing is putting the truck in 4 instead of D when towing.


??? Poor Traction!?? On Dry or Wet? If not in slush, snow or mud, the load on the hitch is incorrect. 
I have poor traction with no load on my Frontier, I can spin the tires without trying. Yet when loaded with cargo or the 4880lb 26` TT, it locks in tight. and loads evenly. 
Hopefully I am misunderstanding your post. :thumbup:


----------

